# Vertex Fountain Mini-Review (Gunmetal)



## Russianwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, so I got a couple of these to try out. I wanted to see how they really looked and felt and to get an idea on the quality of the plating in terms of wear (So I will have to come back in and report on the wear later). This will be my daily writer for a while, so expect more thoughts later, but here are the inital reactions.

the facts: This is a magnetic cap Fountain pen (also available as a rollerball) with a hexagonal finial, section and cap. Very simple in design and about the same skill level as the ever popular Sierra family since it's a single tube.

In fact I'd say its even easier than the sierra as the couplers that are pressed into the tube have a ringed design that isn't meant to be a flush fit. The rings are meant to stand proud of the blank material slightly as they are rounded. Both ends are the same diameter, so again very easy on the turning side of the equation.

The cap: is noticeably smaller in diameter than the cap of the Stretch Fountain which is based on the Jr. Series of Dayacom pens. It isn't ornamented at all (a plus in my book) and has a very tight clip. The clip actually tore the single sheet of paper that I clipped it on after a meeting earlier when I removed it. The inside edge of the cap does seem to have some irregularities in the plating. It was a very tight (almost like a snap top pen) fit at first. This is getting better as the top is removed and replaced but concerns me about plating wear on the mating surface of the coupler.

The cap's magnet actually doesn't activate on the traditional coupler component of the set, but instead activates on the portion of the section closest to the nib, and on the top most portion of the finial. Just an observation as I don't know if that is potentially good or bad.

Pen is comfortable in my hand either unposted or posted, but my hands aren't overly large. I may give one to a friend whose hands are gargantuan compare to mine (not exactly small either) for his thoughts. 

Not that it's important, but in the half day I've been using it with the stock nib and stock ink (I know, how dare I) it is writing well if a bit on the wet side for my taste. I'm sure the nib is supposed to be a medium, but feels more like a broad to me. I may switch to one of Lou's semi-flex nibs and some good ink later.

So my initial reactions are pretty good.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking pen. I'll have to try some. Good job.


----------



## TexasTaxi (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know the technical term for the part you grip, above the nib, but how does that hexagonal part feel, when you're writing with it?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

that's the section. It doesn't feel bad to me. It really depends on how you grip the pen if your fingers will even touch it.

I've tried writing by both gripping the section and by gripping the blank material above the first coupler, and both positions feel okay to me.


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks nice. Who is carrying the Vertex right now? This looks like it might be an interesting addition to what I carry.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 5, 2011)

redfishsc said:


> Looks nice. Who is carrying the Vertex right now? This looks like it might be an interesting addition to what I carry.



PSI new cat page 9, top left pen and pencil both.  $7.95 pen, $8.95 pencil.  They are probably available form our venders here.  There are some that carry PSI stuff at better prices.
Charles


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah, PSI. I have several PSI vendors I deal with. I have a new PSI catalog here, not sure how I missed it lol. Fountain pens are normally the first thing that catches my eye


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 5, 2011)

What kind of blank is that?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Fibonacci said:


> What kind of blank is that?



You can see more pics of that pen if you find the thread "Dichroic v2.1"

The blank is Dichroic glass under resin that I made. Dawn was the one that originated the idea, and I'm trying to take it to the next level. The pics, they do it no justice.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 6, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> Fibonacci said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of blank is that?
> ...



I can vouch for that, I've seen Dawn's mark 1 dichroic blanks in person, a photo can't capture 1/10 of the color and movement.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 6, 2011)

How is this pen in comparison to the Zen. I absolutely LOVE the Zen. When I found out about this one being a fountain version I was excited. But I'm not a fan of the hexagonal shape. The Zen gets huge points from me for being simple and clean looking.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 7, 2011)

MorganGrafixx said:


> How is this pen in comparison to the Zen. I absolutely LOVE the Zen. When I found out about this one being a fountain version I was excited. But I'm not a fan of the hexagonal shape. The Zen gets huge points from me for being simple and clean looking.



Compared in what way???

I have a Zen and one thing I'm not fond of is how short the nib is. The section on this (at least the fountain version) is a little longer, so a bit more comfortable in my opinion.

The magnet in the Zen engages on the coupler near the bottom whereas this one engages on the top of the section/finial. This means the finial has to be the same length as the section (minus the nib itself) on the Vertex, while the finial on the Zen is smaller. I like that about the Zen personally as I think it makes it look more refined.

With a standard pen blank (5 inches long) I think you can get two Vertexes out of it since the tube is about 2.375 inches long while the Zen's is longer (I seem to remember it being about 3 inches long) and you may only be able to get one out of it.

I think the Zen may also be a bit larger in diameter if that means anything.

If you want something specific compared, shoot. I have a Zen at the house and can look at it a bit more closely if you'd like.


----------



## Woodchuck (Apr 16, 2011)

Russian Wolf, I noticed in your first post that the pen is writing a bit wet for your taste. I just bout this same kit also. I turned it and assembled it yesterday and I too thought it was a bit wet. I used to write with a fountain pen back in school(10 yrs ago) and loved them but didn't want to spend the money one another one when I lost the one I had. So far I love this pen. As far as the ink, I also thought it was a bit wet. I noticed you said something about getting another nib as I like writing with a fine point. Where could I find a fine point nib? You said you were going to get "good ink". What do you mean by good ink?


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 16, 2011)

The Heritance nib has a very attractive price and they are good nibs. 

Exoticblanks has them but they are out of stock, but this is the page. 

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=47&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 16, 2011)

What Matt said.

Heritance owned by Lou is a good source with Exotics and Indy-Pen-Dance as resellers if memory serves.

Also Meisternibs.com owned by Brian is another good source.

I usually use Private Reserve inks, available through most of those above I think.


----------



## arw01 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just upgraded a lowly Berea Flat Top American fountain pen with one of Lou's heritage steel nibs.  Definite improvement in writing.  It starts the first time everytime, and flows better than the stock nibs.

After just perusing indy pens, I have my cart full of Lucite and a couple more nibs.  Need to see a couple of Smitty's Jr Gents turned up and laser engraved and my first proceeds will be for those blanks and some more nibs for my personal fountain pen usage.

Mike, which color blue do you currently use?  I've another 8 American Blue refills left, and next order I'm going to try the Tanzinite blue.


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Apr 17, 2011)

I have made and sold several of these in the past couple months.  Never had one complaint (yet.. knock on wood).  I do have 2 now that I have been toying with, one a fountain pen, the other a roller ball.  So far these are very popular for me, and quick sellers.  Altho use caution if you decide to go from rollerball/fountain to click pen.. different bushings..


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay,  I'm back to comment on the plating.

The Gunmetal plating isn't good enough in my opinion. I've been using this pen for just a month or so, and I can already see some signs of wear. Granted they aren't obvious if you aren't looking for them, but I'm looking for them.

Places that I can see wear:

1) On the edges of the hexagonal portions of the finial and front sections. Typically any time there is an convex angle the paint or plating will be slightly thinner (this is why they don't sand seams in auto body, but right up to the seam so they don't sand through the paint), so I'm not too surprised. This is likely going to be the highest wear area on the pen as the cap will slide up and down them constantly as you cap and uncap the pen. Again it's not too obvious on my pen yet, but I can see some flaking of the coating ( I think this is chrome with a top coat of some kind).

2) The round portion at the base of the finial and front section. This is where the cap seats and as I first mentioned the cap is a snug fit and doesn't seem to have a consistent level of plating on the inside. This has caused a scratch or two in the coating on the round pieces. Again, not super obvious but I'm looking for it.

3) The most obvious place of plating wear is when I remove the front section to change the cartridge. the portion that the cartridge snaps into is being hit by the female threads of the coupler and top coating on the plating has some lovely spirals from them. 

4) there also looks to be a small scratch in the top coat on the cap. I'm not exactly easy on my pens, so this isn't surprising again.

Remember this is for the Gunmetal version of this pen, and ALL this looks to be in the top coat on the plating. The Chrome version may be an entirely different story and I will be making a trial pen from one of those here soon. 

The short answer for me is, I won't be offering the gunmetal version of this pen for sale. I have 3 left and will likely give them as gifts unless someone would like to trade me for them.


----------



## LeeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Russianwolf,

Thanks for the informative review, and the follow-up on plating wear.  I have turned about 25 pens, but have not done a fountain pen yet.  I'm thinking this pen may be a good test project.

I fondly remember getting a Shaeffer fountain pen in grade school, and it became somewhat of a fad, with lots of kids getting them.  Teachers hated them, demanding we carry BIC pens, and they better be either black, or blue ink! None of that green or red ink!  

I also remember occasionally going to the drug store to buy a refill for about 10 cents or so.  I less fondly remember the yelling I received from my mother for leaking ink into a pocket or two on several dress shirts.


----------

